# Our Second Chance Of Happiness - Daisy Mia - 29.01.10



## hayley x

Now we have reached 12 days (past the night of the 11 day) I feel ready to share my birth story of my beautiful little Daisy. I apologise in advance, this will probably be pretty long.

28.01.10 - 37+6 weeks

I had a consultant appointment for a cervical inspection and sweep. It had been agreed that if the sweep did not work I would have an induction a few days later. The bereavement midwife met me for my appointment as I was feeling pretty anxious the night before at the monthly SANDS meeting, so I felt well supported. I was having the usual checks and straight away my BP was 145/102 :cry: she kept on checking my blood pressure - an experience I know all too well not to be a good sign.

They decided to get things moving and not bother giving me a sweep. (with my first born I had pre-eclampsia at 38 weeks) I couldnt believe it was happening the same way all over again. I thought if this was happening the same then would this baby die at 12 days too? :cry:

Anyway labour ward was busy so I was sent to the post natal ward for monitoring. This dragged on for ages but just seeing my babies heart trace nice and happy relaxed me a lot. Finally I was moved to labour ward and they expected me to need the pessary (sp) but they did an internal and I was 4cms dilated :happydance: With that I was taken straight round the corner to my room to have my waters broken.

The midwife really struggled to break my waters and when she said she had broken them I questioned it as with my son my waters shot everwhere and just kept coming but this time - nothing. She said they would trickle out :shrug: She had me bouncing on the ball to get the head down and contractions coming. After a couple of hours she put me on the drip to get things sped up. A few hours later I was still contracting irregular so the midwife who had taken over gave me another internal as she wasnt convinced my waters had gone, and what did we know ... they were still intact :dohh: (all them hours wasted lol)

Well once my waters were gone that was it. The contractions came thick and fast, each one getting more uncomfortable until they were on top of eachother. I had some gas and air- fantastic stuff. I had backache so turned on my side and with that gave a few pushes and my beautiful baby girl was born - screaming :cloud9:

My active labour time was 40 minutes and I needed no stitches with only a graze :dance: My labour was perfect I would love to go back and do it all over again.

Daisy Mia was born at 1.40am weighing 7lb 6oz :cloud9:

She looks a LOT like her big brother. She really has made us happier than we ever though possible and we are so so lucky to have her. She is perfect.

Sorry its long - I did warn you :haha:

Thank you to everyone for your fantastic support since Alex dying and throughout my pregnancy with Daisy, it means sooo much to me :hugs:

xxx

These are the only 2 photos I have on the computer - it wont let me upload them :( But I will try and add some of the gorgeous selection we have of her very soon :flower:


----------



## samzi

wow, great labour :thumbup:

shes adorable! :hugs:


----------



## Linzi

Congrats honey, she's stunning.

Felt a little tearful reading that tbh, you're very brave & I'm sure Alex is watching over his new baby sister x


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations Hayley she is perfect :hugs:

What a great labour too, same as Linzi I felt tearful reading that! Again congratulations, Alex must be so proud of you :hugs: x


----------



## Vicks

Congratulations hun, she is adorable x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Congratulations Hun she is gorgeous! :) xx xx


----------



## toby2

how lovely to read your labour was straight forward in the end-you right daisy does look alot like alex!many congrats
x


----------



## Jules

Congratulations Hayley little Daisy is beautiful!


----------



## CrystalBell

Congratulations Hayley, she is soooo beautiful!


----------



## mandy121

congrats she is goergous xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Awwww Hayley, fantastic story, so so so very pleased for you.

Daisy is just gorgeous. So pleased that you got through last night, it must have been so hard for you xxx


----------



## Dimbo

Congratulations again Hayley & Richard. I'm so glad Daisy's birth went as planned... just a little reminder that Alex is watching over you, and looking after you.

You are right, she does look a lot like Alex. I can't wait to see more more photos :kiss:


----------



## nervouspains

Congratulations Hayley- She is just gorgeous & is the spitting image of her big bro xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Didnt know our LO's were a day difference in age :cloud9: :)!!
congrats on Daisy shes adorable 

xxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations hun, shes gorgeous x


----------



## helen1234

congratulations hun she's beautiful xx


----------



## pimplebum

congrats you have a beautiful daughter xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

She is gorgeous hun and the spitting image of Alex! I bet he is so proud bless him!! :D Well done xxx


----------



## lottie_2007

What a lovely story to read :hugs: Congratulations on Daisy, she's beautiful x


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats again, she is lovely :) xxxxx


----------



## geekone

Congratulations Hayley we are really happy for you


----------



## SugarKisses

Congrats again Hayley, so pleased for you x x


----------



## ellismum

She is gorgeous, just like Alex. You must be a very proud mummy x x x


----------



## Frankie

well done Hayley congrats to you both x


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## Floralaura

She is gorgeous, congratulations to you, your OH and to new big Brother Alex..x


----------



## AppleBlossom

She's gorgeous hun, congratulations x


----------



## special_kala

congratulations, she is beautifull x


----------



## Mrs A

Congratulations Hayley and Family, you all deserve to be as hapyy as the next person xx


----------



## morri

Many Congrats :D , I glad you're both doing alright :D


----------



## rwhite

Congrats hun, Daisy is just gorgeous :) well done! x


----------



## mellllly

Lovely hun, Congratulations again xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

many many congratulations sweetie, daisy is utterly beautiful, just like her brother :hugs: x x


----------



## Sparky0207

Huge congrats Hayley :hugs:

What a fab labour too.

She is absolutely gorgeous and so much like Alex, you must be so proud.

Well done honey xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahhoney

She is gorgeous hon x congratulations xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hun, shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## huggybear

Congratulations shes sooo cute, what a perfect labour....x


----------



## x-li-x

congratulaions hun, shes beautiful xx


----------



## blackrose

Beautiful , congrats sounds like your labour was pretty ok :)


----------



## 3boys

congratulations hun!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations sweetie she's gorgeous xx


----------



## Kbee

congrats to you......she is lovely
x


----------



## sam#3

congrats honey im sure alex is really happy about his beautiful baby sister. you are both such an inspiration. congratulations on your beautiful daughter xxxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

OMG I saw your name and thought nooo way, she's not due yet! Huge congrats to you and hubby and Big Brother Alex, he will watch over his little sister. SO glad your all doing fab!!


----------



## Mrs Dot

So glad you had a better time of it hun and a good labour too! Congrats She is beautiful xxx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hunny she is beautiful, well done!

Lou
xxx


----------



## kiwimama

Huge congratulations on gorgeous Daisy! :baby: I'm so glad she's bringing you the happiness you both deserve. :hugs: Well done - such a speedy labour!


----------



## shelx

congrats! shes gorgeous and love her wee outfit x


----------



## BabyHaines

Congratulations honey. I couldn't be happier for you. She is so beautiful, and you have done so well.
I wish you and your family so much happiness for the future - you deserve it honey xxxx


----------



## Jem

Congratulations hunni! She is gorgeous!!! You are an amazing person and Alex would be so proud! x


----------



## happyfeet

Congratulations she is adorable


----------



## rachxbaby1x

Shes beautiful xxxxxxx


----------



## missy123

she looks just like Alex :) ahh hun im delighted for you and hubby,shes amazing!!


----------



## bexie1985

congrats hayley shes beautiful, im so pleased ur labour was nice as possible, hugs xx


----------



## MummyCarly

Congrats hun, and wow if you dont mind me saying she does look alot like her brother.

xoxo


----------



## ZoeMxwell

Shes adorable, congrats


----------



## xxxjacxxx

She is an absolute little Gem, You must be soooo proud:flower:
She does look like Alex:cloud9:


----------



## Shinning_Star

I'm so happy to read this birth story and yet a little tear strciken at the end.

YOur both stars you've gotten through so much, home straight now hunni!

Congratulations to you both and Yes Daisy is abs stunning!


----------



## Louisandcoco

Congratulations. She's beautiful. Xx


----------



## Carmello_01

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Ginaerhol

congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## kyesmummy

congrats huni she is a lil stunner xxxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

congratulations Hayley she is beautiful
xx


----------



## leelee

Hayley,

I am so happy for you. Daisy will always have her big brother Alex watching over her. Im so happy the labour worked out so well for you too.

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Just seen this hun, congratulations. Daisy is gorgeous, you make very beautiful babies x


----------



## BLUEBELLMUMMY

she is absolutely stunning,and looks just like alex.congrats hun,i hope she brings u and oh all the happiness you deserve.x


----------



## sweetlullaby

Congrats she is gorgeous :hugs: xx


----------



## LunaBean

She's so gorgeous! Looks just like her big bro :):)


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Hayley, she's beautiful :cloud9: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Ahh! Here's your birth announcement! Stoopid preggo brain only just found it lol.

Congrats again hun, Daisy is a little treasure...Alex and Daisy are just two of a kind :hugs:

x x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Awwww, i didnt realise you'd given birth!

Huge congrats, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## ineedaseed

Congratulations hayley, daisy is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations Hayley. She is so beautiful. x


----------



## AimeeM

Well done Hayley, you had the nice calm birth you deserve and she is such a beautiful little girl i am so pleased for you all xxxx


----------



## Hoolie

Congratulations to you and OH.

Daisy is just gorgeous

Alex


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats hun, all the best for the future - she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FierceAngel

huge congrats hun,, im crying like a baby now blooming hormones

so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hudz26

awww she is gorgeous xxx


----------



## debjolin

Congrats to you both and well done xx


----------



## Samemka

Daisy is so gorgeous & I know she's going to be a very loved & doted on little princess :hugs: xxxx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats Hayley!
I am so happy for you! 
She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BBonBoard

she is gorgeous congratulations.


----------



## lottie7

she is absolutely gorgeous! I bet you are so proud.

CONGRATULATIONS


----------

